# Portland talking to Warriors...? Rumored deal for Magloire and Dixon.



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

announcer just said it on the minnesota broadcast of the POR/MIN game.

anyone else catch who he said they would be for? it was a multi-player deal, i think i heard Foyle in there for sure.

no source beyond that, but he was saying about how the league is buzzing about it.


anyone else heard about this? wouldnt surprise me.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

With Monta and Ike.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

The warriors just signed Foyle to some ridiculas contract awhile ago. No thanks if it includes Foyle, he's no better tham Magaworthless.

I can't believe they'd trade Monta or Ike to us for Mags and Dixon. No way in hell, those two are playing well so far this season.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> The warriors just signed Foyle to some ridiculas contract awhile ago. No thanks if it includes Foyle, he's no better tham Magaworthless.
> 
> I can't believe they'd trade Monta or Ike to us for Mags and Dixon. No way in hell, those two are playing well so far this season.


Foyle does not fit into Nelson's system, nor does Mags. Nelly just wants the cap space Mags presents and Ellis/Diogu are the price of getting it.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

how close did it sound?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That would be a STELLAR deal if it went down. 

C-Aldridge/Przybilla/Raef
PF-Zach/Diogu
SF-Martell/Outlaw/Udoka
SG-Roy/Graham
PG-Jack/Ellis/Sergio/Dickau


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Is Ike Injured? He hasn't played 3 of the last 4 games after starting out the season well.

But I think he'd be a good backup PF to Zach. Ellis has been averaging 16 ppg at 52% shooting and I'd be REALLY surprised if the Warriors gave him up for crap like Maglorie and Dixon.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> Is Ike Injured? He hasn't played 3 of the last 4 games after starting out the season well.
> 
> But I think he'd be a good backup PF to Zach. Ellis has been averaging 16 ppg at 52% shooting and I'd be REALLY surprised if the Warriors gave him up for crap like Maglorie and Dixon.


Ellis, IMO is like Arenas in the fact that he was a 2nd round pick and is kind of a PG/SG hybrid. He's still young 21-22ish I believe and would be perfect behind Roy/Jack at the 1/2. 

Yega, the reason they would do this would be to get out of the rest of Foyle's horrendous contract.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

so we would get foyle too?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Yega1979 said:


> Is Ike Injured? He hasn't played 3 of the last 4 games after starting out the season well.
> 
> But I think he'd be a good backup PF to Zach. Ellis has been averaging 16 ppg at 52% shooting and I'd be REALLY surprised if the Warriors gave him up for crap like Maglorie and Dixon.


There are some people who don't view Dixon as "Crap". Maglorie has an ending contract so that makes him "crapless". Foyle does have a contract that is crap. Goldenstate seems to like Ellis though, so that is surprising, but since he only has one year left on his contract ($650,000) maybe they think he will be gone.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

That would be a total coup. The only question is what to do with all of this young talent! We almost wouldn't have enough room to bring a new rookie aboard next year.


I sincerly hope to God we do this deal if it involves aquring those two youngsters, getting rid of Maglorie, and hopefully we can throw in Dickau and Graham.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

if they could get ellis to resign DO IT! plus Ike is a mini-zbo and monta is a budding youngster.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Just fyi, I checked and a Foyle/Ellis/Diagu for Dixon/Magloire does work under the cap.

Do we even know who the Minnesota announcers said was in the deal? It's not like Magloire has helped his trade value. This deal seems a bit too good to be true, talent wise anyways.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

QRICH said:


> Just fyi, I checked and a Foyle/Ellis/Diagu for Dixon/Magloire does work under the cap.
> 
> Do we even know who the Minnesota announcers said was in the deal? It's not like Magloire has helped his trade value. This deal seems a bit too good to be true, talent wise anyways.



The only downside of this deal: McMillen would probably give Foyle major minutes. 

But did anyone hear Mike Rice talk about this deal? I can't imaging a trade rumor Minnesota is talking about that Mike Rice hasn't caught wind of. Why would Minnesota be talking about Blazer trade rumors anyway??


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Foyle sucks, I'd hate to see him here.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

foyle would get ZERO run here..the deal would be a good one....you guys are sleeping on monta....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> That would be a STELLAR deal if it went down.
> 
> C-Aldridge/Przybilla/Raef
> PF-Zach/Diogu
> ...


Are you suggesting that we waive Foyle?


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Foyle sucks, I'd hate to see him here.


Foyle Sucks = Maggs Sucks 
It's the other guys we want!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

baler said:


> Foyle Sucks = Maggs Sucks
> It's the other guys we want!




Foyle has 3 years left on his contract though. A contract that pays him about 8 mil. per. That's 13 mil. for Foyle and Joel????? WTF


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Foyle has 3 years left on his contract though. A contract that pays him about 8 mil. per. That's 13 mil. for Foyle and Joel????? WTF


Not to mention Raef's 10 mil a year. :banana:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The salary situation on Foyle:

*06-07:* 8,125,000 
*07-08: * 8,937,500
*08-09:* 9,750,000 
*09-10:*(Team Option: 10,562,500)

Unless we had a deal in place to move Randolph, Foyle, Miles, or LaFrentz for an expiring deal after this, I don't see how this deal makes sense. I guess Allen can spend his money on whatever he wants, though. 

Why else would you spend 23 million a year on centers alone?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If we end up getting Ellis and Diogu, that would be a great deal.

If it's just Foyle, no thanks.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Are you suggesting that we waive Foyle?


Him or Raef. The only way you get rid of contracts like those is when you add young talent, and I don't see the Blazers wanting to do that.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Him or Raef.


Waiving them doesn't make sense though. That's paying them money to stay at home and not play for you...


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Waiving them doesn't make sense though. That's paying them money to stay at home and not play for you...


That's paying them to play for someone else.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't want the deal. Don't get me wrong, I like Diogu and Ellis but the Blazers are a young team that has a lot of young talent. In the next couple years we are going to be looking to add the right pieces to put together a deep playoff team but the Blazers will be shackeled by the Raef, Miles and Foyle's contracts. The Blazers have been full of bad contracts for so long, all I want is a clean slate. The blazers have new talent, lets not get bogged down with more bad contracts.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

raef is doing that right now


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> The only downside of this deal: McMillen would probably give Foyle major minutes.
> 
> But did anyone hear Mike Rice talk about this deal? I can't imaging a trade rumor Minnesota is talking about that Mike Rice hasn't caught wind of. Why would Minnesota be talking about Blazer trade rumors anyway??


If it's a deal being discussed Mike probably has been told not to talk about it.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> I don't want the deal. Don't get me wrong, I like Diogu and Ellis but the Blazers are a young team that has a lot of young talent. In the next couple years we are going to be looking to add the right pieces to put together a deep playoff team but the Blazers will be shackeled by the Raef, Miles and Foyle's contracts. The Blazers have been full of bad contracts for so long, all I want is a clean slate. The blazers have new talent, lets not get bogged down with more bad contracts.


We're still bogged down by bad contracts. Adding another or not isn't going to be the difference between getting a top free agent and not getting them. The only way we can get cap space is to trade at least one or two of the bad contracts we have now, and we can see from this trade that we would have to give up some of our young talent to do that. At least the bad contracts will expire at about the same time.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

This deal seems extremely unlikely, no chance they give away talents like Monta and Ike just to dump Foyle's contract. To give a comparison this would be like Portland trading away Jack and Webster just to dump Raef's contract.

Warriors fans would be rioting, if this trade happened!


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

If Portland did this, then they would have to be conceding that we are in cap hell through 08/09. Raef and Foyle would be off the books after that season dropping $22,472,500 off of the books. Add to that $9,000,000 that is D. Miles deal if he medically retired and the Blazers are then looking at around $31.5 mil off of the books all at once. It does not mean we would have that available for free agents because we will have to extend our young guys also.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Verro said:


> This deal seems extremely unlikely, no chance they give away talents like Monta and Ike just to dump Foyle's contract. To give a comparison this would be like Portland trading away Jack and Webster just to dump Raef's contract.
> 
> *Warriors fans would be rioting, if this trade happened*!


Why? They still have Baron, Richardson and Pietrus. I think they need to find some athletic bigs to fit into the new system. Foyle and Diogu do not.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Dogu is more athletic than he looks.

I doubt that we get both Ellis and Ike.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

who needs cap room if you have 8 rookie scale players? We could sit foyle/raef and still have a great team of youngn's.its not like we would be that far under the cap anyways.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Also, what happens if we land Oden?

Randolph / Diogu / Aldridge

Oden / Przybilla / LaFrentz / Foyle

That's a lot of big bodies that need playing time. Throw in Outlaw into the power forward position, and you've got issues.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what if dunleavy replaced foyle instead since they want him gone as well him being a "local" boy and all. 

wishful thinking?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Also, what happens if we land Oden?
> 
> Randolph / Diogu / Aldridge
> 
> ...


I think that'd the kind of 'problem' we'd LOVE to have to deal with.

Who cares? Make trades to make this team better now. Worry about the what ifs down the road.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Also, what happens if we land Oden?
> 
> Randolph / Diogu / Aldridge
> 
> ...


We'd be 5 deep anyway, Foyle and LaFrentz aren't so much players as extremely expensive bench decorations.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

So is this trade BS or does it have any credibility? I haven't heard it anywhere else.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

it's probably a blazers offer that the warriors won't accept.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Troy Murphy didnt play tonight maybe he is part of the deal?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I dont understand why the Blazers would want to make this kind of a deal so early in the season.

Is it because they now know theyll be getting 80% of Miles salary back in insurance payment at mid-season?

Are they actually trying to make a run at the playoffs THIS season?

PBF


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Awesome deal if Paul Allen would be willing to do it, and the warriors would be that desperate to unload contracts. I very much doubt GS would give up Ike and Ellis just to unload Foyles contract, they still would be over the cap so I just don't see the point.

I can't believe some of you think we shouldn't do this deal because our frontcourt would be too talented? LMAO what a joke.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ryanjend22, where are you listening to the minnesota broadcast of the POR/MIN game?


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I was a little dubious about taking on a big contract but it looks like it is true that we will be over the cap with Miles and LaFrentz anyway (and it looks now that there is almost zero chance of unloading either) so if we can acquire some talent in exchange for taking on another bad contract that expires the same time, why not?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> ryanjend22, where are you listening to the minnesota broadcast of the POR/MIN game?


nba league pass...they used minnesota's coverage.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Nate McVillain said:


> The Blazers have been full of bad contracts for so long, all I want is a clean slate. The blazers have new talent, lets not get bogged down with more bad contracts.


Yeah, and Miles has been a definate wash for the past 2 years. 
:boohoo: uke:
I like Dixon, ditch Dickau and Mag.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I think the deal would be brilliant for the Blazers. Replace Dixon with a better version of himself in Ellis (and a player who has been improving rapidly), and get Ike Diogu to boot?

Foyle's contract will ensure the Blazers are not players in the free agent market for several years. So what? This team is not looking for that special free agent to make sure they contend for the championship. At least not for a few years...

If it can be done, pull the trigger!

iWatas


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

You have to be really really far below the CAP to make a difference. I mean we will have plenty of "good" players for the next several years, but to land a "great" player you have to be at least 12 million under the CAP. Playing for the Cap or Lottery is "fools Gold" IMO


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Interesting trade idea.....

Diagu sounds like a player. 2 years left on contract at small potatoes $2.13 mil this year. Team option on the 3rd year

Ellis, a scorer at $0.66 mil this year with a 2nd year left on contract.

Foyle, a former reboounding guru and a big man. $8.125 mil this year + another 2 years then a Team option.




Ellis + Diogu = Dixon's contract of $2.7 mil for 2 years. Same effect money wise

Foyle = Magloire's money wise. But its 2 years more of a commitment.



Can Diogu play SF? He sounds more like a PF guy. Hoops Hype says he is not very athletic. I could see this deal if Diagu could play SF and step in ahead of Webster. But he can not apparently. Diagu will have to backup Randolph, and then we move LA ahead of LeFrentz and start him at center, then backup Joel maybe when he comes back.



Too bad we can tno gert rid of Dickau and Miles in any deal with Magloire. Expiring $8.3 mil contracts are very useful. I believe we can do better. Taking on Foyles money, much like LeFrentz... is painful


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

This is the kind of whacky trade that makes people say "what the hell?" when you look at it on paper. But in today's NBA when GMs care just as much about cap management as they do aquiring talent it's entirely possible that a team like Golden State might give away two promissing young players to get out from under a bad contract.

I just don't see the team I root for ending up the benefactor of such a deal. Can't bring myself to be so optimistic.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ellis is probably the most popular player they have right now. talk about a PR nighmare for them if they give him up.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

ebott said:


> I just don't see the team I root for ending up the benefactor of such a deal. Can't bring myself to be so optimistic.


Why not? We suckered Danny Ainge into taking Telfair for Brandon Roy!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Why not? We suckered Danny Ainge into taking Telfair for Brandon Roy!



Which was poetic justice since we suckered Sacramento into taking Byron Irvin for Danny Ainge.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Which was poetic justice since we suckered Sacramento into taking Byron Irvin for Danny Ainge.


ah yes, but we got suckered into taking Byron Irvin for Kiki Vandeweghe. 

Hm...Geoff Petrie was our first pick, and he was traded for the pick that got us Maurice Lucas..and Maurice Lucas was traded for Calvin Natt...who was traded for Kiki. Kiki was traded for Irvin, Irvin traded for Ainge....we tricked Boston (ainge) into trading their pick for Telfair (basically) and we conned Minnesota (McHale, teammate of Ainge) into trading us their pick (Roy) for our pick (Foye)...

so that means Roy is connected to Petrie and our first NBA title!!!! So it's obvious that he's going to lead us to another one.

if you don't see the prophecy written in stone there...well, you must be blind.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

There's NO WAY they'd give us Ellis and Diogu for Mags and Dixon. NONE! Would we give up Jack and Webster to get rid of a bad contract?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

First, I agree that it is hard to believe that GS would give up both Ike and Ellis for Magliore, Dixon and the benefit of having POR take Foyle, who GS is allegedly trying to buy out of his contract....

Second - This is a no brainer for POR..a NO BRAINER...Yeah you take on additional salary, but it isn't like Foyle is totally useless...nor, as several other people here have already pointed out...is POR going to be SIGNIFICANTLY enough under the cap to attract a top tier FA, and even if they were...that still leaves a very likely chance that POR wouldn't be able to attract the player\s they wanted with that available cap space, and then they end up overspending for lesser talents, a situation that has occured with SEVERAL other teams the past few years.

Third - I think Monta Ellis would be GREAT to pair with Brandon Roy...He is on the smaller side, but that guy can light it up in the scoring department...and with Roy's ability to handle PG duties...or as I would call it...direct the flow of the game....I think they would be a natural fit together....

The only downside I see is POR losing Ellis when he becomes a FA...Particularly if POR doesn't have "Bird Right's" to Ellis, b\c he was not signed for 3 years....Perhaps this is what GS is fearful of? Losing Ellis, like they lost Arenas, without anything to show for it....

Maybe someone can clarify Eliis' contract status?


----------



## psc230 (Nov 11, 2006)

i havent seen this rumor ANYWHERE except for here....as much as i'd love it to happen, keep dreaming.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> I don't want the deal. Don't get me wrong, I like Diogu and Ellis but the Blazers are a young team that has a lot of young talent. In the next couple years we are going to be looking to add the right pieces to put together a deep playoff team but the Blazers will be shackled by the Raef, Miles and Foyle's contracts. The Blazers have been full of bad contracts for so long, all I want is a clean slate. The blazers have new talent, lets not get bogged down with more bad contracts.


*Attention Attention Attention *- I am now going to attempt something that has never been done before, an amazing feat that may astonish and confuse you. I promise, this is not an illusion, not magic, but a true demonstration of superhuman abilities. I will now change my mind because other posters convinced me my previous viewpoint was incorrect!!!

The deal sounds great! If it's real, I say take it.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Dixon is not crap. And I don't see the logic in exchanging one real crap player (Magloire) for another one (Foyle).


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Kmurph said:


> Maybe someone can clarify Eliis' contract status?


Wow, I tried to make this happen, but it gets complicated. As a second year player not bound by a rookie contract, Ellis falls under the "Gilbert Arenas provision" of the new CBA. Basically, other teams are limited in what they can offer him. They can only give him a MLE-equivalent amount the first year, with an 8% raise the second year. However, contracts under this provision can give big raises in the third and ongoing years. The only proviso is that the sum total of the contract, when divided by the number of years, would have to fit within the offering teams present cap space.

What that means is that a team w/o cap space can only offer the MLE, just like with any other FA scenario. Alternately though, a team with $9 mil in cap space could offer a contract that paid a total of $45 mil over 5 years. Normally, they would be able to offer $9mil to start, with 8% raises. In this case, the contract would be the MLE to start, with an 8% raise, then jump up the last 3 years to meet the $45 mil total. So it would be something like $5.5 mil, $6 mil, $10.5 mil, $11 mil, $11.5 mil over 5 years. Wierd eh?

Then, I believe the team that presently possesses the player's contract has the right to match offers, although I'm not 100% on that one. As a 2nd year player, Ellis's contract should have Early Bird rights attached. That would be used to match the salary, which would count against our cap number only in the actual amount of the contract for any given year (rather than for a pro-rated value). If Early Bird rights aren't attached, we would be using up our MLE to match a contract offer. If no contract offer takes place, the Early Bird or MLE can be used to exceed the cap.

Now, that's assuming that Ellis is worth more than the MLE, which I'm not convinced he is. It also assumes that Paul Allen is even willing to take the team into tax territory. Remember, if we add Foyle, Diogu and a top 5 draft pick for next year, and take away Dixon, we are at a salary number of about 69.5 mil. That doesn't count Udoka and might not even be counting Travis Outlaw's qualifying offer. That alone is right up against what the lux tax threshold will probably be. Is Paul Allen willing to pay the luxury tax again? People assume that because he is rich he will, but I seriously doubt it. If not, then no amount of exceptions will allow us to keep Ellis, because our salary situation wouldn't allow it.

This deal would also potentially preclude us from signing anyone to our MLE, again because of the tax implications. Of course we aren't near the actual salary cap, so that isn't a concern, but Allen's willingness to pay tax is a concern. If he doesn't care, then we don't have to be concerned with added salary and this is an awesome trade. If he does care, then I don't think we can blow all our remaining room under the tax threshold on a guy like Adonal Foyle and Ike Diogu and then watch Ellis leave because we won't pay him.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> Dixon is not crap. And I don't see the logic in exchanging one real crap player (Magloire) for another one (Foyle).


I think a lot of people see the Dixon-Ellis swap as, at worst, a wash. Same with Magloire-Foyle. The difference to me is, that in exchange for paying extra for Foyle, we get a young backup for Zach in Diogu. 

I know -- Aldridge is our backup PF. But frankly, this year he looks more like our starting Center. Plus, some people probably still want to be rid of Zach, with a follow-up trade (Richard Jefferson?), and give Zach's job to Aldridge. Again, backed up by Diogu. 

At worst, if we are crowded at backup PF, Diogu is a tradeable asset. I think this trade could be compared to Paul opening his wallet to buy Diogu, like he did with Sergio.

But since it isn't going to happen anyway....eh.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> Dixon is not crap. And I don't see the logic in exchanging one real crap player (Magloire) for another one (Foyle).


I agree. Dixon is not crap, and I think very unfairly maligned on this board a lot of the time (not to say he doesn't have flaws, but I think they are often overblown). However, I think Diogu and Ellis more then make up for the loss of Dixon (I'm actually more of a Diogu fan then Ellis, I think he can be real good) and the extra contract of Foyle (if PA is willing to pay the tax on it, as we won't be enough under the cap even without his contract anyways). 

All that said, I don't see this trade happening. I know Nellie doesn't like Foyle, but I don't think he's _that_ desperate to get rid of him.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

BBert said:


> I think a lot of people see the Dixon-Ellis swap as, at worst, a wash. Same with Magloire-Foyle. The difference to me is, that in exchange for paying extra for Foyle, we get a young backup for Zach in Diogu.


Whether people see Dixon-Ellis as a wash, it isn't. Look at the guys numbers, Ellis is a 16 ppg player already, at the age of 21. Not only that, but he's doing it while shooting 50% and only taking 11.4 FGA per game. That's an impressive efficiency at 1.4 pps. He can hit from 3, he gets to the FT line and he has incredible athletecism. He's also taller, although not heavier, than Dixon.

Now, those are just stats, but think about Juan Dixon. What does he contribute that isn't on the stat sheet? Both are primarily scorers, but Ellis does it better. Neither are good defenders, but at Ellis's age and with his quickness we could at least hope he would improve there. Neither will probably ever be real distributors, but Ellis can be a primary ballhandler (a scoring pg) if necessary, which Dixon shouldn't do. Unless there are some character issues which we don't know about, trading Dixon for Ellis is a pretty lopsided trade.

Diogu's good too. I don't see him as good as Zach, but similar to Zach's post-up turtle game. Diogu has longer arms, but is never going to be a 20-10 guy. Given 30 mpg I could see him being a 15-9 guy though, with good defense.

Foyle-Magloire is what seems like a wash, surprisingly. So basically, yeah, this trade would be Allen spending money to get more talent.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

dudleysghost said:


> Foyle-Magloire is what seems like a wash, surprisingly. So basically, yeah, this trade would be Allen spending money to get more talent.


Talent-wise it may be a wash. But when you factor in contract amount and length, Magloire is much better.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree Dudley. I'd also prefer Ellis (that's why I said "at worst"). I didn't want to look like I was piling on Juan :biggrin:, who's been a gentleman, a better team player, and a decent contributor this year, holes and all.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't think Dixon is crap either, I was primarly referring to Magaworthless. But I would rather have Ellis than Dixon. Right now I'm not sure Diagu would be a good fit, since LaMarcus Aldridge can get big minutes as the backup PF and Center.

I think Portland is going to start rotating Zach, LaMarcus and Joel at the 4/5, Sergio, Jack and Roy at the 1/2 and split Outlaw and Udoka at the 3.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anybody read/hear anything to substantiate the rumor?


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Anybody read/hear anything to substantiate the rumor?


It was just a rumor that was dropped by the Minny announcers during the NBA League pass telecast. It has shocked everyone.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> I don't think Dixon is crap either, I was primarly referring to Magaworthless. But I would rather have Ellis than Dixon. Right now I'm not sure Diagu would be a good fit, since LaMarcus Aldridge can get big minutes as the backup PF and Center.
> 
> I think Portland is going to start rotating Zach, LaMarcus and Joel at the 4/5, Sergio, Jack and Roy at the 1/2 and split Outlaw and Udoka at the 3.


Where does Webster fit in?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Where does Webster fit in?


you didn't get the memo? we're giving up on webster.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> you didn't get the memo? we're giving up on webster.


who's given up on webster? I, and i'm sure a few others, have cooled off on webster's potential a little because of his slow feet and his lack of handles, but i haven't seen anyone given up on him yet. he's only 19, and it would be irrational to give up on him. i've seen people disappointed by webster's play so far in the season, but that's also followed up with acknowledging that his back might be bothering him.

are you just exaggerating to make yourself sound rational?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I think Webster is going to find himself out of the rotation once we get healthy. At least for awhile. His game is basically 'stand around until someone passes me the ball so I can shoot the 3". Nate will play Udoka over Webster.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

On a Warriors note, I still can't believe they got Baron Davis for Dale Davis...
Baron's playing as well as any guard in the league, and has got 16 pts and 12 assts in just the first half, and he's just carving up the Kings.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> you didn't get the memo? we're giving up on webster.


 :rotf: 

I hope Webster's back gets better soon. But I don't know how that's going to happen without rest. Which he won't get until Roy comes back. Which won't happen until they get past the 'soft' treatments for his heel and actually fix it. Poor Martell. I see a lynch mob in his future. :clown:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Hap said:


> you didn't get the memo? we're giving up on webster.



So Hapster, would you still take Webster/Jack over Chris Paul? :clown:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

BBert said:


> :rotf:
> 
> I hope Webster's back gets better soon. But I don't know how that's going to happen without rest. Which he won't get until Roy comes back. Which won't happen until they get past the 'soft' treatments for his heel and actually fix it. Poor Martell. I see a lynch mob in his future. :clown:



Sad, but true.

Nash butchered that draft, trading out of a chance to draft Paul or D Williams. It isn't Webster's fault, but he is going to have to live with the consequences.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

its a dead rumor just like the Sheed-Jamison trade at the Dallas game a few yeas ago

nothing here to see... move along now


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> its a dead rumor just like the Sheed-Jamison trade at the Dallas game a few yeas ago......


Wow - that had me higher than a kite. I thought it was Christmas!! Too bad that one didn't happen. Sheed - Wells for Jamison - Stackhouse IIRC. :biggrin:


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

*Vecsey finally picked up on it over at the NY Post*

His version only talks about Foyle and Magloire.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Vecsey finally picked up on it over at the NY Post*

http://www.nypost.com/seven/11172006/sports/deal_not_taken_sports_peter_vecsey.htm?page=2


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I thought the current trade sounded familiar, so I found this thread.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Also, what happens if we land Oden?
> 
> Randolph / Diogu / Aldridge
> 
> ...


If by _issues_ you mean lots of young talented players to trade for a superstar!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

When is Golden State going to learn to sign their 2nd rounders to 3-year deals?


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Hap said:


> you didn't get the memo? we're giving up on webster.


That is entirely up to Webster. If he continues on his current track, then does the team have a choice?

He's a nice guy with a great story, but seems like he's on track to be another poster child for not making the jump from high school to the NBA (like Telfair).


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Wow - that had me higher than a kite. I thought it was Christmas!! Too bad that one didn't happen. Sheed - Wells for Jamison - Stackhouse IIRC. :biggrin:


Wells had been traded 2 months before the Sheed trade.

Sheed for Jamison, Najera and Tony Delk was the deal.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Also, what happens if we land Oden?


We have a parade.


----------

